# The new pup in town lol



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here is Riley. A German Shepherd puppy that is 9 weeks old and already weighs 23 pounds! Me and my family got him as a birthday gift to my brother. My brothers birthday is tomorrow! My brother absolutely loves Riley!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Awww he is adorable!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

billiejw89 said:


> Awww he is adorable!


I know right?! He is a little cutie but our other dog hates him lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> 😍


"" Indeed lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute!


Yes he issssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics of Riley!

I just gave him a bath lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## LittleGoatMama17 (Mar 5, 2021)

AWW!!!! I just want to squeeze his little face! I'm getting puppy love!!!!!🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

LittleGoatMama17 said:


> AWW!!!! I just want to squeeze his little face! I'm getting puppy love!!!!!🥰


Hehe!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So fluffy! He’s adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Poor little guy went to the vet yesterday. He got his second shot. He did really good but was knocked out when we got home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness so cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh my goodness so cute.


He looked dead lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, he really passed out. Lol. What a cutie.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Wow, he really passed out. Lol. What a cutie.


Yes he did lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

He loves his sister🖤🖤🖤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Poor thing is wore out after mother's day dinner lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like he is very loved, and has an amazing new home!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looks like he is very loved, and has an amazing new home!


Aww! That's sweet! Our whole family loves him!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Does his sister love him?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Does his sister love him?


Kinda? let's just say she is still learning she has a younger bro lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics took on mother's day!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Awww! He’s so adorable! Reminds me of my own puppy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Awww! He’s so adorable! Reminds me of my own puppy!


What breed is yours?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What breed is yours?


Oh geez... he is quite a mix of strange breeds that I have not yet memorized. I believe he may have a little bit of English mastiff in him, and a few eastern breeds. Sorry I can’t tell them all. Here is a pic of him a few months ago. He is nearly four times the size now!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Oh geez... he is quite a mix of strange breeds that I have not yet memorized. I believe he may have a little bit of English mastiff in him, and a few eastern breeds. Sorry I can’t tell them all. Here is a pic of him a few months ago. He is nearly four times the size now!
> View attachment 208191


Awww! What a cutie!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

